# Gasoline in the water tank...HELP!



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

It's obvious that some previous owner/gas dock person put gas in the water tank by mistake. The water has a very distinct gasoline taste and is undrinkable.

The tank is 40 gallons and I've cycled two full tanks through it with no affect on the taste. Any ideas on how to clean it with out removing/replacing it? Additives? Detergents? Etc...?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Try steam cleaning...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Baking Soda


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

*Baking soda for gasoline taste*

Is baking soda in the water tanks just good for gasoline, or for other odors/tastes as well. How much would you use?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

try Chlorine!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

There also maybe fuel residue in the distribution lines as well, giving up just enough to taint the water


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If the baking soda doesn't work...a bleach shock treatment may help. Here's a repeat post on how to do it:

*Shock Treatment Should be Tried before replacing tanks. Here's how:*

With thanks to Peggie Hall of Raritan...
*Fill the water tank* with a solution of 1 cup (8 oz) of household bleach per 10 gallon tank capacity. Turn on every faucet on the boat (including a deck wash if you have one), and allow the water to run until what's coming out smells strongly of bleach. Turn off the faucets, but leave the system pressurized so the solution remains in the lines. 
*Let stand overnight-- *at least 8 hours--but NO LONGER THAN 24 hours. Drain through every faucet on the boat (and if you haven't done this in a while, it's a good idea to remove any diffusion screens from the faucets, 'cuz what's likely to come out will clog them). Fill the tank again with fresh water only, drain again through every faucet on the boat, repeating till the water runs clean and smells and tastes clean. 
*Cleaning out the tank* addresses only the least of the problem...most of the problem occurs in the lines, so it's very important to leave the system pressurized while the bleach solution is in the tank to keep the solution in the lines too.
*People have expressed concern* about using this method to recommission aluminum tanks. While bleach (chlorine) IS corrosive, the effect of an annual or semi-annual "shock treatment" is negligible compared to the cumulative effect of holding chlorinated
city water in the tank for years. Nevertheless, it's a good idea to mix the total amount of bleach in a few gallons of water before putting it into either a stainless or aluminum tank. 
*To keep the water system cleaner longer*, use your fresh water...keep water flowing through system. The molds, fungi, and bacteria only start to grow in hoses that aren't being used. Before filling the tank each time, always let the dock water run for at least 15 minutes first...the same critters that like the lines on your boat LOVE the dock supply line and your hose that sit in the warm sun, and you don't want to transfer water that's been sitting in the dock supply line to your boat's system. So let the water run long enough to flush out all the water that's been standing in them so that what goes into your boat is coming straight from the water main. 
*Finally, *while the molds, fungi and bacteria in onboard water systems here in the US may not be pleasant, we're dealing only with aesthetics...water purity isn't an issue here--or in most developed nations...the water supply has already been purified (unless you're using well-water). However, when cruising out of the country, it's a good idea to
know what you're putting in your tanks...and if you're in any doubt, boil all water that's to be drunk or used to wash dishes, and/or treat each tankful to purify. It's even more important in these areas to let the water run before putting it in the tank--wash the boat, whatever it takes...'cuz any harmful bacteria will REALLY proliferate in water hoses left sitting on the dock.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

BS,

Cam beat me to it. We used to (and still do) treat comm. aircraft potable water systems the same way, although the soak time was 4 - 6 hours. Well, we never had your kind of contamination to deal with either. All supply lines were made of aluminum, so I can verify that corrosion is not a significant factor. With your boat in the water, you might want to ask how the marina feels about emptying the solution into your sinks and therefore into the water. If it's taboo, I would suggest only filling your tank to 1/4 to 1/2 capacity and following the suggested procedure. Then 'bleed' the system into buckets and dispose of to the marina's specs. That might save on the bucket brigade. 

I'm not sure whether chlorine will 'cut' the petrolium base gas but the treatment is sure worth a try. Otherwise, you just may have to pull the tank. Good luck with it.

Bob


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I know the answer to this one!!!

It seems to happen on motor homes more than you might think.

The fix---
Flush tanks with water
Empty
Fill with one half capaticy of red wine
Add water to top off
Run mix through plumming a little
Top off with water and let set for 24 hours
Flush with fresh water

Rick


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> Fill with one half capaticy of red wine


Never heard of this remedy before. But with the need for 20 gallons of red wine, even using the cheap jug wine will be a pricey fix.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

timebandit said:


> Fill with one half capaticy of red wine


That'd be a heckuva lot of red wine.

Jim


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

If there is an inspection port, might just open it up and let it air out and add a carbon filter too after all the recommended cleaning. Some of the filters are advertised to remove clorine taste. Maybe it will remove the taste of gasoline too? That's gotta suck though.


----------



## BlowinSouth (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody, I think I'll start with the chlorine shock and then if that doesn't help I might even try the red wine trick then I'm afradi I'm going to have to replace the tank if that doesn't help, the tank and the water in it is useless, I can't even wash dishes with it.

I think I'll try replacing the lines before I replace the tank, there are only 2 sinks and a shower on board, not too expensive of a project.

I'll post results here when I get this matter resolved so others maybe can use the info.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I use chlorine bleach (per the Raritan suggestion with plastic tanks) in the spring to shock the system, primarily for the fungi & molds. 

But I have had great success with baking soda to remove that odd smell, but I cant say I have ever had the problem of trying to remove gasoline smell from them ;( 

We are talking gasoline right? Not diesel? Leaving the inspection ports open will allow the gasoline to evaporate, if its diesel, you have a more tedious job. 

In addition, check if your system has filtration, if so I could see the smell being retained in there as well. If it does, throw the element away, flush the system, when you have removed the smell, reinstall a cartridge.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

I would look into adding an Activated Charcoal Taste & Odor water filter to polish the water for washing. 

Not to sure I'd want to be drinking it, so stick to beer (or bottled water).

As for the red wine, I'm guessing that it could be used as a food safe degreaser, so vinegar could be an less expensive option. 

I'd bet one of our resident Chef's (T37Chef or chef2sail) could suggest a food safe commercial kitchen cleaner/degreaser that might do the trick.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I use vinegar on my cutting boards all the time, and I like the smell of it, makes me think pickles, which makes me think of Germany, which makes me think of Beer!


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey, vinegar is a good idea. It sure cleans the oily scum out of coffee makers left from the beans. You might even give vinegar a first try over the chlorine BS, I would be very interested to know if these ideas work....ya just never know.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> Never heard of this remedy before. But with the need for 20 gallons of red wine, even using the cheap jug wine will be a pricey fix.


Could it be the vinegar in the wine that does the job?....much cheaper too!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem is that it takes very little gasoline to contaminate water. It also depends on what the tank is made of. I would suggest that if the tank is epoxy coated fiberglass or metal, that you should be okay with cleaning it... but if it is plastic it may not clean as well. The lines should probably be replaced regardless. 

I would try using white vinegar to try and neutralize the odor. Cheaper than red wine and works pretty well. Using a mixture of Dawn (dishwashing detergent) and vinegar would probably help, since the Dawn is a really effective emulsifier/surfactant for gasoline and oil. Rinse tanks very, very, very well.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

BS,

I will just jump in with my opinion. That is all it is. But if I even thought I had gas or diesel in one of my tanks, I would pull the tank and replace. 

But that is just me. Maybe the other advice here would work, but I cannot imagine washing out a diesel or gas gerry can enough to even consider ever drinking out of it. Effectively, that is what you are doing. 

Just my opinion.

- CD


----------

